# Want to breed my male dog



## Luda (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have previously posted messages about breeding my dog, Quint. Recently we got his OFA papers and the hip joint conformation was evaluated as "good". I am looking for a someone who would consider using my male to breed. In exchange for breeding, I would love to keep one female puppy. Please let me know if anyone is interested.

Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What titles do you have on your dog? Why do you think he should be bred?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

There are enough breeders and puppies in this world, it doesnt need another one.

Good hips and being a good pet doesnt qualify a dog to be bred. What kind of pedigree does your dog come from? Has he received any titles?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't understand the reasoning behind wanting to breed your male to get a puppy. Why don't you just get another puppy from the same breeder? I see there are only males left from the current litter, but there's another litter due in mid-September with the same sire as your dog, so those puppies will be half siblings.


----------



## Luda (Mar 27, 2010)

We entered my dog in the United Schutzhund club of America, in June 2008. He got a second place in young adult class males. Unfortunatelly, I lost the paper that they gave us, so if someone could tell me where I can look up the information regarding his title, that would be great. As for his pedigree, the sire is Sancho vom drei Birkenzwinger and the dam is Wilma von Waterloo. 
We wanted to have a puppy of his from the beginning, with the intention of neutering him after. I have looked into shelters for adoption and other kennels. However, I really do want to have a puppy that came from him.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are a lot of nice pets out there being put down every day. Don't breed your dog just to make more of them so you can have one. Unless your dog is proven exceptional and so far he's not other than in your eyes - good thing as you should love your own dog, do not breed him and contribute to the pet overpopulation problem.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I won't tell you not to breed because it is not my business. 

Just remember that your dog is only half the puppy you will receive and that if you want a good dam you have to demonstrate the owner of that female why you should breed your male with her, not to us. For that reason titles... or at least achievements, are good, unless you don't care to breed your dog with a backyard breeder. Also, the pup you will keep will be one of many. Choosing the right dam (again, not a BYB) will ensure that your dog's sons and daughters will not end up in shelters or chained at the end of a backyard. 

I see you have German showlines, to start you could koerclass your pup, to separate yourself from backyard breeders and make your dog a real stud. Nobody here can tell you to breed your dog or not, but we can suggest you do it the right and ethic way because we love this breed.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Catu said:


> I won't tell you not to breed because it is not my business.
> 
> Just remember that your dog is only half the puppy you will receive and that if you want a good dam you have to demonstrate the owner of that female why you should breed your male with her, not to us. For that reason titles... or at least achievements, are good, unless you don't care to breed your dog with a backyard breeder. Also, the pup you will keep will be one of many. Choosing the right dam (again, not a BYB) will ensure that your dog's sons and daughters will not end up in shelters or chained at the end of a backyard.
> 
> I see you have German showlines, to start you could koerclass your pup, to separate yourself from backyard breeders and make your dog a real stud. Nobody here can tell you to breed your dog or not, but we can suggest you do it the right and ethic way because we love this breed.


VERY well said! I think it's all been covered in this post.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Though starting with a great dog is a start for breeders, there's way more as you start really getting into it! There are TONS of great dogs out there, and tons more in shelters that come from litters that 'just want to keep one puppy' but there were a bunch more that needed great homes.

You read this yet? http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The problem here is no one with a halfway decent German showline bitch will breed her to such a dog without titles and Koerklasse, so you probably will not get a puppy as nice as the male (assuming he is good for breeding) and risk all sorts of genetic issues. In the USA, German show line bitches can be bred to VA dogs for less than the price of a pick female puppy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I always tell people, if you want a dog like the one you have, go back to the breeder you got this one from


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I always tell people, if you want a dog like the one you have, go back to the breeder you got this one from


That's the best idea. Support someone with your money who's already GOT the knowledge and clearly already able to breed exactly what you want!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Luda said:


> We wanted to have a puppy of his from the beginning, with the intention of neutering him after. I have looked into shelters for adoption and other kennels. However, I really do want to have a puppy that came from him.


I'll ask you the same thing I asked my brother when he wanted to breed his rottie to have one of her puppies...

First, genetically speaking, you are more apt to get a dog close to yours by going back to the same breeder and possibly getting a "sibling" from a repeat breeding rather than a toss of the dice and only half the genes. You said the breeder was not very communicative about a second dog? Or were you asking them about breeding this one? 

Are you prepared to take any puppy from 'your' breeding in the event that the new owners can not care for them? Are you prepared to make a life long commitment to possibly 6-12 dogs?

How will you feel if one of the dogs you brought into this world from this breeding ends up in a kill shelter?

Why do you think the puppies from your litter will be valuable to someone else?

Does your dog even have a full registration? If not, then you can't even register the puppies from your litter. If you can't register them then they are NOT valuable to others besides a couple hundred dollars as a pet.

I"m being pretty blunt. I know I am, and it's not to be mean to you, but you really need to ask yourself these questions. I'm a firm believer that only the best of the best should be bred in any animal. Yours has not been tested. Going to one show and winning a ribbon is not a title or a reason to think your dog is breed worthy.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

excellently said!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

My Raven is a perfect example of this...
She is beautiful, conformation, temperment etc...
Her first owner gave her up, 2nd owner put her outside in a yard all day ( 4ft chain link fence, which she climbed easily) all by herself everyday.
She came to our shelter twice as a stray, last time in heat. I then waited when the owners never returned I got the chance to adopt her. She is only a year old and already had 2 owners not including myself.
At our shelter we have another beautiful 8 month pure old long hair black GSD, had no training and out of control because the owners bought him and then just tied him to a tree. Now because of the people we have him. Volunteers have been working with him non stop and hopefully will go to a rescue this weekend. If so he will be one of the lucky ones.

sorry I am on my soapbox again..lol..I will step down now..lolol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmmm. 

Well, now, we do need new breeders. Breeders who want to learn as much as possible about the breed, have excellent character, and high standards for breeding stock. Without them, in a few short years the breed will degenerate to nothing special. 

Unfortunately, wanting to breed your dog one time to get a puppy out of him, does not put you into this category. 

Your dog can be a champion, dual champion, service dog, or anything else, and the answer is the same. Going into breeding for one litter/puppy is just not good enough. 

If you are serious about using our dog for a stud, you have to get him known. You have to go out and get to know bitch owners. More importantly, you have to find bitches that are strong where your dog is weak, and have weaknesses that your dog has a chance of improving. 

The only way to do this is to move out into the GSD community. Go to a training club, schutzhund club, breed club, go to events, enter your dog, get paperwork on him (and don't lose it). Spend a year or more working to learn everything there is to learn about the breed and breeding. Meet people. Get involved in everything. Get to know the dogs too. 

The good news is that there is no hurry. Your dog can wait years before being used as a stud. 

Also learn about the mechanics of breeding. If you let your dog mate with the bitch on the next street, and you do not muzzle her and she is not held, she can easily nail him and make him hestitant instead of confident when it comes to breeding. Which will make him useless. 

There is a lot to this. You need to learn the ins and the outs if you want to be responsible about this. The hope of course is that you will learn enough to let the people who are in it for the long haul do the breeding, and you will enjoy your pet and possibly do some good for the canine community as well.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

There is alot more to breeding than having a male and female dog.


----------



## Running Bear Toni Hayes (Feb 20, 2017)

*** Removed by ADMIN - Solicitations for breeding is not allowed, please review forum rules ***


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

This thread is 7 years old....


----------

